# Wie muss meine SQL Tabelle aufgebaut sein, um unendliche Attribute zu vermeiden



## seux (9. Dez 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

dies hat jetzt zwar nicht zwingend was mit Java zu tun, aber ich wusste nicht, welches Unterforum besser gepasst hätte. Also, folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Datenobjekt, welches einen Bezeichner (String) und einen Inhalt (ebenfalls Strings) haben soll. Bisher hab ich mir dazu eine Tabelle überlegt:
+-----------+---------+
|Bezeichner | Inhalt_ID |
+-----------+---------+

Inhalt_ID soll eine ID auf eine andere Tabelle sein, in der der Inhalt in Zeilen gespeichert wird. 
Ich weiß aber vorher nicht, wie groß die Anzahl an Inhaltsstrings sein wird. Wenn ich ein Datenobjekt angelegt, muss ich von diesem den Inhalt häufig erweitern, bzw bestehende Strings wieder entfernen.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich das machen könnte. 

Wie würdet ihr das machen?

gruß seux


----------



## Marcinek (9. Dez 2012)

Ich verstehe die anforderung nicht.

Zeig mal ein Beispiel für einen Datensatz.

Momentan hätte ich ja gesagt:

Füge zeile hinzu, wenn ein neuer Conent kommt und entferne ihn, wenn er weg geht...


----------



## OlliL (9. Dez 2012)

Etwas schwer zu verstehen was genau du willst, aber meinst du sowas?


Tabelle "bezeichner"
- bezeichnerid
- bezeichner

Tabelle "inhalt"
- inhaltid
- bezeichnerid
- inhalt

Du legst dir einen Bezeichner in der Tabelle "bezeichner" an, und in der Tabelle "inhalt" verwaltest du alle deine inhalte für diesen Bezeichner (Pro "Textstring" eine Zeile in der Tabelle "inhalt").
Löscht du Inhalte, löscht du diese aus der Tabelle usw usw. Im Grunde das was auch Marcinek vorschlaegt.


----------

